# Barefoot Sandals with Crystal accents!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My daughter wanted me to make these for her and then I got a lot of requests. So while I am busy making those...I thought other folks may enjoy them. They were around in the 60's to 70's with beads and strings...

I crocheted these with a white yarn and added a vintage crystal in the center, I can do different colors, different lengths of ties too, just ask!

I can make most any color as I have a nice stock of yarns...They can be made more delicate if desired or with extra beads or pearls, I also have wood beads.

They are fun to wear on the beach or for a wedding where the bride wants to be barefoot or for dancing in, simply feminine in your home when it is hot too. 

I am asking $10 a pair plus $2.50 shipping. If you order multiple pairs, I will ship them FREE!











Pattern by Ana byaccessorise on Etsy with her photo.

This is a pair I made and am wearing on my hard working not young feet...LOL Ok no foot models could be found..:banana:




















I accept paypal, post office money orders or concealed cash!

You can write on this page, pm me or email me:
[email protected]

Thank you for viewing my thread!


----------



## Sundogg23 (Sep 3, 2013)

I just have to say how beautiful (and cool!!!) these are. 

What a great idea--May i send pics to my sister who lives in HI? Sheloves to buy one of a kind/crafty gifts for her friends there!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Of course you can lift my pics anytime to share. As for these, please excuse my feet...lol

Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------

